# Need help in opening Overseas Job Consultancy



## Khalidxyz (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello everybody, I am from India and staying in India. I want to open an overseas job consultancy. I am new in this field.. Is anyone having an experience in this and can guide me... How to start and how can I contact the firms to provide them manpower


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So it’s not a consultancy but you want to sell cheap labour to construction companies ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khalidxyz (Jun 19, 2018)

Yeah... True to some extent.. But can anybody guide me....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there a shortage of labour then as you appear to be trying to get into a flooded market by calling it 'consultancy'.

Personally, I think you should try another country where there's a shortage of labour and even then ask yourself whether if you don't even know how to do it, and are asking on a public forum for people who moved to the UAE to work, whether you really are going to be a success.

People who generally don't know what they are doing, don't ask on a public forum how to do it. It doesnt bode well for your aspirations.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Why would anyone without any experience want to do this?

Sounds like you're too late with this anyway. There have been so many issues with workers taken advantage of in the past so there have been some changes...

https://gulfnews.com/news/uae/government/uae-to-create-portal-for-hiring-indian-workers-1.2173181


----------



## Khalidxyz (Jun 19, 2018)

Guide me please...let me go ahead..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Khalidxyz said:


> Guide me please...let me go ahead..


How much guidanc do you need?
Just read the article in the link above - it tells you all that you need to know!


----------



## Khalidxyz (Jun 19, 2018)

Which link are you talking about... No one has posted actually... If there is is any, post again so that I can see...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Khalidxyz said:


> Which link are you talking about... No one has posted actually... If there is is any, post again so that I can see...


QOFE post 23rd June at 10:01am - link to the Gulf News article


----------



## Khalidxyz (Jun 19, 2018)

Totally unrelated and demotivating.. I wonder why people and even mod are posting demotivating posts only. Some are saying I am too late and moderator is referring to a link which is demotivating.. If u don't have an idea don't reply.... That's quite simple and logical... Rather posting irrelevant details...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Khalidxyz said:


> Totally unrelated and demotivating.. I wonder why people and even mod are posting demotivating posts only. Some are saying I am too late and moderator is referring to a link which is demotivating.. If u don't have an idea don't reply.... That's quite simple and logical... Rather posting irrelevant details...



Well, boohoo...
What do you expect when you give minimal information about what exactly you're after. We're not mind readers. Are you one of those millennials who expect everything to be served on a golden plate in front of you with minimal input and effort from yourself?
Demotivating? Should everybody just pat you on the back for every crazy idea you come up with and say well done, son? Perhaps you should google companies providing professional consultancy and setup advice? They would charge you a fee though...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Khalidxyz said:


> Totally unrelated and demotivating.. I wonder why people and even mod are posting demotivating posts only. Some are saying I am too late and moderator is referring to a link which is demotivating.. If u don't have an idea don't reply.... That's quite simple and logical... Rather posting irrelevant details...


You said you wanted to set up a consultancy, but then went on to describe a labour agency. I pointed out this isnt a consultancy as nobody is consulting you but you're just a labour agency.

Someone else points out the entirely relevant arrangements for labour agencies.

You act like a snowflake because the facts do not suit you.

The forum is to provide you with information, not motivational speeches. thats what your Mum is for.

If you don't like the facts, don't try and blame the people who tell you the facts you dont want to hear which is that its very difficult here to exploit people.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Khalidxyz said:


> Totally unrelated and demotivating.. I wonder why people and even mod are posting demotivating posts only. Some are saying I am too late and moderator is referring to a link which is demotivating.. If u don't have an idea don't reply.... That's quite simple and logical... Rather posting irrelevant details...


Hi,
Right - let's get a few things straight.
Firstly - I am a normal member of this forum, who also happens to be an unpaid, volunteer moderator of the forum.
I am therefore entitled to my opinions as any normal member is.
This forum exists to help members who are moving as an expat to a different country - your post suggests that you want to remain living in India - whilst setting up a business to try and offer labour services to companies in Dubai.
None of this meets what this forum is for!
Secondly - the reason that we have tried to put you off pursuing this type of business is that we all believe that you are wasting your time.
Companies hiring labourers in the UAE need to go through a strict process these days - to avoid people trafficking and exploitation.
Companies hiring middle and senior grade staff can advertise for free and there is a huge number of candidates looking for jobs - who are already living and working in the UAE. There is rarely the need to recruit from outside the country - except for some specialist sectors (plenty of existing recruitment companies cover these sectors)
Hope the above is clear and you find an alternative business to pursue!
Lastly - just because you don't like the advice given - tough!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Khalidxyz said:


> Totally unrelated and demotivating.. I wonder why people and even mod are posting demotivating posts only. Some are saying I am too late and moderator is referring to a link which is demotivating.. If u don't have an idea don't reply.... That's quite simple and logical... Rather posting irrelevant details...


So let's just get a few things straight shall we?

You originally posted a request for help to setup a 'consultancy' company, where in fact you wanted to provide cheap labor (to profit from providing cheap labor is despicable on it's own, but I digress).

You then state you have no idea how to do it, so again, it's been pointed out that if you need to ask such rudimentary questions on a public forum, then the concept is not right for you. 

Finally, you state the link to the article is demotivating and misleading.....!!! YOU ARE SO FAR WRONG with that statement, it beggars belief. The article relates to India putting into place some protection for the workers that you so clearly want to profit from - that is not only correctly relating to your original request, but is clearly designed to stop people exploiting and profiting from these workers - how can that not be a good thing? 

Man up princess.......

EDIT - looks like Stevesolar and I are on the same wavelength?!


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

A consultant who wants a consultation about their career. The lamest thing I have ever heard.

It's like a doctor who is asking people on a forum how to practice medicine.


----------

